# Betsie river



## Fisherman53 (Jul 15, 2017)

does anyone know if there is smallmouth bass in the betsie river or lake? Taking a trip up there this week, thank you in advance


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

Never heard of Smallmouth, but I have heard of big pike in Betsie Lake. I know there's smallies in the Platte Lakes.


----------



## SteelEFever04 (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't fish up there often since I'm 4 hrs away but I take a trip or 2 there every fall. Me and a buddy caught some football size smallies in betsie bay trying to jig for kings. They were very nice, 4-5lbs. Just a few. I'd try around any structure


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

You can catch smallies off of the stub piers ( these are the smaller piers inside the light house piers). Used to catch nice ones just off of worms as a kid. but, than the gobies moved in, so I would use something that looks like a goby if fishing Betsie bay. Actually there are lots of bass in the bay now that I'm jogging my memory.


----------



## Fisherman53 (Jul 15, 2017)

W


mrjimspeaks said:


> Never heard of Smallmouth, but I have heard of big pike in Betsie Lake. I know there's smallies in the Platte Lakes.


what should I use to catch the pike?


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

Big ass spinners, chubs, suckers, shiners etc etc Had one take a big pink spawn bag last weekend...they're not the pickiest


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah the pike from Betsie bay arnt that picky. They catch a lot in the spring trolling for trout using trout gear. One of the biggest bass I ever caught, was in a marina up there fishing for pike with a big minnow under a bobber.


----------



## 6667supersport (Oct 10, 2012)

Why would you want to catch bass or pike when you can catch Kings this time of year ? you can catch pike or smallmouth most of the year.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

6667supersport said:


> Why would you want to catch bass or pike when you can catch Kings this time of year ? you can catch pike or smallmouth most of the year.


Why would you waste time in the winter fishing walleye when you could be catching steelhead?


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Why would u waste time fishing when u could be working... wait, that's my life fml


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Why would u waste time fishing when u could be working... wait, that's my life fml


^^^Story of my life lol ^^^


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I hear ya


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Why would u waste time fishing when u could be working... wait, that's my life fml


sometimes I have time to stop and watch people fish or talk to them about their fishing before or after work.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Why fish when you can drink beer


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

I must be multi-talented because I can do both at the same time !


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I managed that same task today, was a lot of fun hooking kangs and sipping natty light


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Mr Burgundy said:


> I managed that same task today, was a lot of fun hooking kangs and sipping natty light


2 days in a row now, I'm betting the hang of this lol


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

What the Hell ever happened to me ? I used to drink good beer like Molson Golden and Killians and Lowenbrau. Now I swill down that Natty Light like they're going to stop making it ! Oh well, maybe it will help me to forget I CAN'T GO TO THE RIVER THIS WEEK ! :banghead3


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

piscatorial warrior said:


> What the Hell ever happened to me ? I used to drink good beer like Molson Golden and Killians and Lowenbrau. Now I swill down that Natty Light like they're going to stop making it ! Oh well, maybe it will help me to forget I CAN'T GO TO THE RIVER THIS WEEK ! :banghead3


I met you at a DNR launch on the PM maybe 6 or so years back. I'll be at that same spot, give or take a couple hundred yards, on Friday with a couple cold ones and hopefully some Kangs that are ready to play.


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey Dave, I remember you. Good luck this weekend. Post a report would you? Not sure if I'm going this year for salmon. I finally got the boat fixed and may just chase lakers near shore this fall since they are now legal.


----------



## 6667supersport (Oct 10, 2012)

piscatorial warrior said:


> What the Hell ever happened to me ? I used to drink good beer like Molson Golden and Killians and Lowenbrau. Now I swill down that Natty Light like they're going to stop making it ! Oh well, maybe it will help me to forget I CAN'T GO TO THE RIVER THIS WEEK ! :banghead3


Sounds like you may have drank some moosehead or labatt 50 in your day. That was good stuff back then, not so sure about now thou.


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh Yeah ! And Labbat extra stock and Molson Brador too.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

piscatorial warrior said:


> Oh Yeah ! And Labbat extra stock and Molson Brador too.


Those molson Bradors are the s%&t!! Potent and smooth!! To bad you cant get them in the states!!


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

We used to get those when I turned 19 and we used to cross the bridge and go to the "Windsor Ballet" if you know what I mean.


----------



## MPOW (Dec 27, 2016)

piscatorial warrior said:


> We used to get those when I turned 19 and we used to cross the bridge and go to the "Windsor Ballet" if you know what I mean.


oooohhhh la la.....that 'french perfume'!!! stayed on you for a week!


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

piscatorial warrior said:


> Good luck this weekend. Post a report would you? Not sure if I'm going this year for salmon. I finally got the boat fixed and may just chase lakers near shore this fall since they are now legal.


I started out low and found nothing. Moved way upstream and found a hole full of rockets. Good times.


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

There must be some pretty good bass fishing there. The parking lots all over the river were too full for me to even want to get out of my car and look. So I bass fished elsewhere. Disappointed I didn't get one bass. But I couldn't keep these stupid fish from taking my bait. 
Oh well, I guess that's fishing...


----------



## Cohojoe (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm just an average joe(literally).I have been fishing my whole life since I was 3. don't want to piss off anyone or disturb anyone's secret hole or anything. I'm just looking for some kind of direction next weekend. I have been so busy lately with 2 young kids and buying a house that my life has been put on hold for the last 2 years. More than anything I would love to be able to get on some kings. Headed to Frankfort on Sunday and will be there till Wednesday. I will have my kids with me so I would I wouldn't be any harm to any normal hardcore fisherman. I would really appreciate a pm from anyone who could at least give me a heads up or point me in the right direction. I can take it from there. Thanks to all of you who post on this site cause it helps more than you know.


----------



## mpolander (Sep 4, 2013)

Between 31 and the homestead dam.


----------



## MoJoRisin' (Jan 30, 2004)

Last 2 weeks have been stellar bit of a lull now comparatively but still happening. Could change by the time you get here but only time will tell


----------



## Cohojoe (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks guys


----------



## Aquaholic101 (Jan 1, 2017)

Cohojoe said:


> I'm just an average joe(literally).I have been fishing my whole life since I was 3. don't want to piss off anyone or disturb anyone's secret hole or anything. I'm just looking for some kind of direction next weekend. I have been so busy lately with 2 young kids and buying a house that my life has been put on hold for the last 2 years. More than anything I would love to be able to get on some kings. Headed to Frankfort on Sunday and will be there till Wednesday. I will have my kids with me so I would I wouldn't be any harm to any normal hardcore fisherman. I would really appreciate a pm from anyone who could at least give me a heads up or point me in the right direction. I can take it from there. Thanks to all of you who post on this site cause it helps more than you know.


----------



## Aquaholic101 (Jan 1, 2017)

Cohojoe said:


> I'm just an average joe(literally).I have been fishing my whole life since I was 3. don't want to piss off anyone or disturb anyone's secret hole or anything. I'm just looking for some kind of direction next weekend. I have been so busy lately with 2 young kids and buying a house that my life has been put on hold for the last 2 years. More than anything I would love to be able to get on some kings. Headed to Frankfort on Sunday and will be there till Wednesday. I will have my kids with me so I would I wouldn't be any harm to any normal hardcore fisherman. I would really appreciate a pm from anyone who could at least give me a heads up or point me in the right direction. I can take it from there. Thanks to all of you who post on this site cause it helps more than you know.





Cohojoe said:


> I'm just an average joe(literally).I have been fishing my whole life since I was 3. don't want to piss off anyone or disturb anyone's secret hole or anything. I'm just looking for some kind of direction next weekend. I have been so busy lately with 2 young kids and buying a house that my life has been put on hold for the last 2 years. More than anything I would love to be able to get on some kings. Headed to Frankfort on Sunday and will be there till Wednesday. I will have my kids with me so I would I wouldn't be any harm to any normal hardcore fisherman. I would really appreciate a pm from anyone who could at least give me a heads up or point me in the right direction. I can take it from there. Thanks to all of you who post on this site cause it helps more than you know.


Go jst a little North of where your staying,had my three kids out there yesterday &There were lots and lots of hos stacked up quite a few being cought


----------

